# ddr czech and slovak bloodlines



## melissa246 (Aug 11, 2011)

hey guys, So if a puppy's sire: is a blend of DDR and Czech bloodlines and dam is a imported female from Czech republic.She is a combination of tough Slovak working lines from her mother's side, and Czech working lines on her father's side. (sorry i don't have pedigrees)

The dem is a police dog and the sire is competing to get his first Schutzhund title I believe. 

Can you predict what kind of puppies they will have with regards to : energy level, play/retrieve drive, food drive, temperament, protection, Schutzhund, agility etc etc ? Thanks.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

No


----------



## melissa246 (Aug 11, 2011)

gagsd said:


> No


Would you care to be more elaborate?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

No, I can't predict anything soley based on countries of origin.


----------



## melissa246 (Aug 11, 2011)

gagsd said:


> No, I can't


as in, as an individual. cool. 

Would anyone else like to comment? lol


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

No one can tell you what to expect in a pup based on country of origin. Certain generalizations.. that are very, very, very *general* can sometimes be inferred from bloodline, which may or may not match country of origin. For example I exchanged emails the other day with someone who thought he had a Czech dog because it had been imported from a Czech kennel. Well, no, he had a German show line dog that just happened to have been bred in the Czech Rep. Huge difference.

If you can post a pedigree of the dogs in question so people can see the bloodlines and specific dogs involved, people might be able to provide some insight on what you could expect. But based simply on geography, no one can.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Chris, you said that much better than I!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I just used a lot more words, Mary. That's all.


----------



## melissa246 (Aug 11, 2011)

Chris Wild said:


> No one can tell you what to expect in a pup based on country of origin. Certain generalizations.. that are very, very, very *general* can sometimes be inferred from bloodline, which may or may not match country of origin. For example I exchanged emails the other day with someone who thought he had a Czech dog because it had been imported from a Czech kennel. Well, no, he had a German show line dog that just happened to have been bred in the Czech Rep. Huge difference.
> 
> If you can post a pedigree of the dogs in question so people can see the bloodlines and specific dogs involved, people might be able to provide some insight on what you could expect. But based simply on geography, no one can.


Hi Chris,

Thanks for providing insight into this matter I really appreciate it. I'm assuming based on my question you can tell that I know little to nothing about this breed and you are right, so any information other than a blunt/insignificant "No" for an answer is really helpful and helps me learn more about this breed. 

I have one more question though, if you don't mind, you said that


> Certain generalizations.. that are very, very, very *general* can sometimes be inferred from bloodline


, that is even if I did have or showed you the pedigree you'd only be able to make very very general predictions right? If that is the case, then why do I see so many people place so much emphasis on pedigrees? (i'm just trying to understand, not arguing, also i know this is an offtopic question so feel free to skip it  )


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

The generalizations I am speaking of relate to general trends seen within overall bloodline types. Such as "German show line dogs are X" and "German working line dogs are Y" and "Czech dogs are Z". 

When looking at individual bloodlines.. or call them families if you will.. within those types, more specific information can be gleaned. That's why people have to see the pedigree, to know exactly what dogs and family bloodlines are in that pedigree, to get any helpful information. Just knowing that it's a Czech or West German or German Show or American bloodline dog isn't enough. Knowing that it comes from the Fero vs Tom line within west working, or Ursus vs Hill line within German show, or Grimm zPS vs Norbo within Czech can say something.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I've spent the best part of the last two days with a Czech who has been exposed to the sport/breeding since childhood....he trains and trials in the Czech Republic, and knows alot of the breeders we never hear of....the Czech breeding can encompass German, Belgian, Dutch, etc....

And as Chris mentions, there are showline breeders in CR too....German lines, Czech papers.

Lee


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

melissa246 said:


> hey guys, So if a puppy's sire: is a blend of DDR and Czech bloodlines and dam is a imported female from Czech republic.She is a combination of tough Slovak working lines from her mother's side, and Czech working lines on her father's side. (sorry i don't have pedigrees)
> 
> The dem is a police dog and the sire is competing to get his first Schutzhund title I believe.
> 
> Can you predict what kind of puppies they will have with regards to : energy level, play/retrieve drive, food drive, temperament, protection, Schutzhund, agility etc etc ? Thanks.


What people are saying is that simply giving a country of origin is like saying "all German's are anal-retentive and punctual" or "all Americans are ignorant to world news." Or whatever generalization people like to give to a country. Not any different with dogs


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Don't get contaminated Lee....lol


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Breeding to a "Czech" dog LOL LOL LOL - cross your fingers!!! Of course - he is a Raif 
Blitzen Stein son! LOL with Task v h Malinda on the bottom! 

Lee


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

God forbid, you talking mixing Czech and West working...what will happen to the West purity??????They may be able to work, but they won't be pure!!!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Aww Cliff, forget purity..... The Grips! The Grips! What will happen to The Grips?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Is lee crossing over to the dark side?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have very little "pure WGR" lol lol - Csabre has a VERY accomplished Czech female in her 3rd dam position! and is mostly DDR on the bottom with a WGR sire! And her other litter was from a Belgian import son of Ufo....not going to the dark side....just a nice blend of Belgian Czech over WGR/DDR/Czech LOL LOL Basha, my Ufo daughter, is out of a SV bred daughter of Gent od Polizie.....so some Czech there too...all mine except Panther are blends....

Lee


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

post a pedigree Melissa.

what police dog female would be off for maternity leave -- that kind of interruption of service is one of the reasons to not have females in police service , unless spayed .

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Like Lee ms Wolfstraum mine are all mixed -- even though some "niche" breeder took it upon himself to make comment on the mixes -- oh well. It is not where they came from , but what they are. 

Carmen


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Just FYI, my comments regarding mixing lines were not meant to be derogatory. Joking....... because I have heard from many "serious" breeders that the Czech blood will ruin the WGr dogs if mixed. (which I do not agree with!!)

My muttly- mixed line dog is pretty darn awesome!


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

My dog trainer (who is German) told me that Sasha was nuts or "off" because she was crossed with Czech and West German lines....I don't know enough to argue either way, well except that she was nuts.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

bad combinations can happen , even in crossing west to west , (show to some working -- very volatile) . It depends on the pedigree, the selection process. You have to know what the names on a pedigree mean or represent, not look at titles or origin .

do you want to post her pedigree ? I see that she has passed on - so it would be an intellectual exercise only , but maybe along the way we would get a discussion on some of the older Czech dogs going 

Carmen


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

This is my female's pedigree 
danger danger vom kleinen hain - German Shepherd Dog

Her sire is ddr/a little czech her dam a slovak import. LOVE her to death but she isn't for the faint of heart She wouldn't make a good 'couch potatoe'. Settles nicely now that she is more mature but she has ALOT of energy ,not hectic tho, she'd go all day if I asked her to and would LOVE to do just that.

I agree about the selection process with any lines. I love my girl, but then again, there are alot of gsd's that I wouldn't turn down, depends more on the dog than the lines tho I do prefer the ddr/czech crosses.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Ja ko d a --- what a gorgeous dog !!!! I had actually wanted to get Loly from eurosport -- tough female . 

I was interested in having a look at the "crazy" Sascha that krystyne had .


----------



## melissa246 (Aug 11, 2011)

uhm, i hope you guys can take a look at the pedigrees and give me some input?
Actually, I think it's best if i redirect you to my other question on here, just to get the entire story:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-puppy/166292-age-size.html

(pedigrees on the second page)


Thanks in advance


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

carmen thank you, she is loads of fun, and yep she's a toughie to, has a nose that won't quit


----------

